# TACP cadre at USAF Weapons School



## CDG (Dec 16, 2012)

I saw a post by the TACP Association on my FB page tonight about the first group of graduates from the "Advanced JTAC Course" that are now going on to be cadre at the USAF Weapons School.  Just wondering about the backstory behind this and  if it's an experimental thing or a legitimate addition to the Weapons School.   SOWT, Freefalling, Red-Dot, do you guys know anything about this?


----------



## Red-Dot (Dec 17, 2012)

CDG said:


> I saw a post by the TACP Association on my FB page tonight about the first group of graduates from the "Advanced JTAC Course" that are now going on to be cadre at the USAF Weapons School. Just wondering about the backstory behind this and if it's an experimental thing or a legitimate addition to the Weapons School. SOWT, Freefalling, Red-Dot, do you guys know anything about this?


 
I will check into this further. I will tell you what I "believe it to be".  My educated guess is that it's a "graduate" level JTAC course where the dudes become guru's on all current weapons and advanced employment tactics ( i.e use a GBU-38 version 1 vs a GBU-38 version 3 in this incident), aircraft capes etc..... I would say this course is probably for the more senior JTAC's with many years and deployments under their belt. I would think, the guys who undergo this would return to their respective ASOS's and set up in their respective training shops to become the resident experts on advanced JTACery........ I will post more info when I can get hold of it. Best Regards.


----------



## CDG (Dec 17, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> I will check into this further. I will tell you what I "believe it to be". My educated guess is that it's a "graduate" level JTAC course where the dudes become guru's on all current weapons and advanced employment tactics ( i.e use a GBU-38 version 1 vs a GBU-38 version 3 in this incident), aircraft capes etc..... I would say this course is probably for the more senior JTAC's with many years and deployments under their belt. I would think, the guys who undergo this would return to their respective ASOS's and set up in their respective training shops to become the resident experts on advanced JTACery........ I will post more info when I can get hold of it. Best Regards.


 
Thank you for looking into it.  Much appreciated.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 17, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> I will check into this further. I will tell you what I "believe it to be". My educated guess is that it's a "graduate" level JTAC course where the dudes become guru's on all current weapons and advanced employment tactics ( i.e use a GBU-38 version 1 vs a GBU-38 version 3 in this incident), aircraft capes etc..... I would say this course is probably for the more senior JTAC's with many years and deployments under their belt. I would think, the guys who undergo this would return to their respective ASOS's and set up in their respective training shops to become the resident experts on advanced JTACery........ I will post more info when I can get hold of it. Best Regards.


That would be my guess, as the Weapon School is the ultimate "Train the Trainer" for big blue.
Hope the budget cuts don't decimate your career field as we (the AF) are making huge improvements, I'd hate to lose those due to funding.


----------



## Johca (Dec 22, 2012)

Or perhaps it has something to do with training ALO "wingman". 

For Rated ALOs, completion of ALOQC and SERE are required for award of the 13LXX AFSC.

Air Liaison Officer Preparatory Course (ALOPC) – not required for rated ALO’s (AFSC’s 11X, 12XX, 13B). 

Air Liaison Officer Basic Course (ALOBC) – not required for rated ALO’s (AFSC’s 11XX, 12XX, 13B). 

Air Liaison Officer Specialized Skills Course (ALOSSC) (Pending Resources) – not required for rated ALO’s (AFSC’s 11XX, 12XX, 13B). 

The first course for the rated ALO wingman is the Air Liaison Officer Qualification Course (ALOQC) taught at Nellis AFB, aka home of the USAF Weapons School.


----------

